# First attempts at "YummyScrumptious" Bars



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all! 

Excited to share these first attempts at a new technique shared by Lyn- 
thank you for all your encouragement!!





Top one is "Purification" (scented with EO blend of the same name by WSP) colored with Alkanet root (it's paler in person, a soft flannel gray)





This one is nameless...any suggestions?  Scented with Frankincense and Myrrh EO's, colored with calendula flower powder/white Pop mica, and red oxide/Pop Raspberry Mica. 

Two issues: 
1) The mica's don't show up. Used 2 teaspoons white to about 3# oil,  and 1 t. raspberry to 1 1/2# oil. Maybe when everything is cured...? 

2) I put the babies in the fridge for 18 hours. The gray/white one got brittle on the very bottom and wanted to crack a bit when I was cutting. I cut with a thin, sharp, carving knife- It was a bit harder on the bottom than the gelled soaps I usually make. This was my first ungelled/fridge batch. Do they set up faster? Should I have cut sooner? The insides were firm and creamy- like a stick of butter that's just come out of the fridge. 

Of course, I shall try again. BECAUSE I'M A ADDICT!!!!


----------



## tespring (Jul 30, 2010)

I have had problems with the white showing up too. I got the sampler pack of 1 oz from TKB and so far, not once has it came through and I soap with light colored oils. I wondered if I wasnt adding enough.  

I dont fridge mine when I dont want them to gel, I just do not insulate and cold soap them meaning the oil and the lye are cool to the touch.  I cut them as soon as they can be cut. I make my soap in two pound batches and I have been using those loaf containers for Velveeta cheese, I found two of them at the Good Will store. I have a wooden loaf mold too and I do not get gelled soap from that either because I do not insulate it.  

Usually I make it in the morning and by evening I cut them and they are very soft.   I really like the look of ungelled soap better, it looks creamy compared to the gelled to me.  None of my first batches gelled and they look so white and creamy but that was before I used Castor oil in my soaps, so I really think that is what makes mine go an off white color no matter what I put in them.  

I think your soaps look great though!


----------



## opalgirl (Jul 30, 2010)

Cool looking soaps!  How do you like the "Purification" EO blend?


----------



## cwarren (Jul 31, 2010)

WTG !  I'm going to try next week


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2010)

What do you mean about the mica not showing up? Were you hoping the soap would turn out white from using white mica? I can see the raspberry swirls so I'm just trying to clarify


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments! 

The white mica doesn't seem to have any effect at all. I was expecting to see a bit of a shimmer. It did lighten the gold color just a tad. But, shimmer would have been better!!


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 2, 2010)

I especially love the colours in the second one!!!! I usually let mine sit out of the fridge for a while before I cut...............not always patient enough though  :roll: .
Cool keep those pics coming our way :0)


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 5, 2010)

You won't see mica shimmer in cp soap. It's too opaque unless you dust it on the top.

For a whiter soap- TD is the only thing that does that.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 5, 2010)

Darn. Wasn't going for whiter. Just wanted a little shimmer in the bar.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh well shucks!!   
I have tried the same trick. Unfortunately those beautiful micas do best in melt and pour soap.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: First attempts at "YummyScruptious" Bars*



			
				Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> Excited to share these first attempts at a new technique shared by Lyn-



Was this just going off of her pictures or did she tell you how to do it like hers? I would love to know how you got them so fluffy and tall!


yeah the shimmer from micas once in a while will show up in cp - only if you look really closely


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL And only a soap maker would look that closely! Been there done it- ALOT!


----------



## krissy (Aug 7, 2010)

you made me want to try this too. i just did a batch and will post pics when/if it works!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi again! 
Guess what? The mica in the golden colored bar is actually a little sparkly! As it dries, there's actually a bit of shimmer (and no zap, so it's not lye). 

I made another one tonight- this time chocolate and coffee with whipped cream on top, and some chocolate (soap) shavings for fun. It's in the fridge- I'll cut tomorrow and post pics. It's a remake of a recipe I made up last winter. Wasn't happy with the scent- so I added more cocoa and coffee... I'm crossing my fingers. 

Oh- as far as Lyn giving me instructions-- there was a thread before I posted this topic-- she explained that she sculpts the top of the soap after it's poured, but waits a few minutes for it to thicken, so she can really play with it. Then, don't let it gel! You could lose the height! stick it in the fridge for about 10 hours... allow it to warm up a bit before cutting. It may need to sit longer if it's still soft. 

Enjoy!! I love hearing that some of you were inspired to try, too! 
Erin


----------



## KD (Sep 7, 2010)

*white mica swirls*

I recently did a batch of cp goat's milk soap with swirls in pearlescent blue, gold, and a dusky blue that I created by mixing Pop Micas.  The pearlescent blue is a very cool, shimmery swirl.  I am pretty certain that you could do the same with pearlescent white mica.  I was very heavy-handed with it - about 2 tsp. in 3/4 cup of traced soap.  I've had good success getting shimmery swirls in cp soap if I am generous with the mica.


----------



## KD (Sep 7, 2010)

*white mica swirls*

I recently did a batch of cp goat's milk soap with swirls in pearlescent blue, gold, and a dusky blue that I created by mixing Pop Micas.  The pearlescent blue is a very cool, shimmery swirl.  I am pretty certain that you could do the same with pearlescent white mica.  I was very heavy-handed with it - about 2 tsp. in 3/4 cup of traced soap.  I've had good success getting shimmery swirls in cp soap if I am generous with the mica.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 8, 2010)

Those soaps are really, really lovely.  :wink:


----------



## ewenique (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree, lovely textured soaps and swirls.


----------



## dcornett (Sep 11, 2010)

They look great. I've always loved how Lyn's soaps turn out, and these are gorgeous!


----------

